# any good wrecks or spots in pensacola bay



## laid back19 (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anybody know of any good fishing spots or wrecks in pensacola bay


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

yes


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice of you to reply but that web site does not allow you in without signing in


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

web site fixed, enjoy some great food.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

hahaha! Sorry, but that was funny. I don't bottom fish at all, but you're probably not going to get any #s from a fishing forum. Check FWCC for public numbers and go from there.


----------

